# Zen in the Art of Bodybuilding



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is a write up of the book: *Zen in the Art of Bodybuilding* by Peter Lindsay

If you love martial arts this is a great read, written by a man who has lived a very interesting life.

Here is my blog post:
The Instinctive Edge


----------

